# Just pulled trigger on 70-200 2.8L IS II USM - NEW - $1625.99



## cayenne (Nov 27, 2012)

OH man..I'm excited...my xmas gift to myself.

I just wasn't going to chance the Canon instant rebates not being extended past EOM....and I may need this lens to try to shoot some stuff for a quick makeshift portfolio so I can apply for volunteer photog at next years JazzFest....so, early xmas present for myself.

I got the great deal at Crutchfields.....no tax...free shipping.

Canon price with rebate = $2099.99....I bought my 5D3 w/kit lens plus the 85mm f/1.8 from Crutchfield, signing up for their rewards points, and an offer at the time for double rewards (you can often find a coupon for this too)....

So, rewards points worth $474 cashed in.....subtracted from the $2099.99, gave me the lens shipped for $1625.99.

Now..can't wait for Friday for it to arrive at my front door to play with this weekend!!!

I'm all Grins!    ;D ;D ;D

cayenne


----------



## EOBeav (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Nov 27, 2012)

congrats

that lens is on my 1dx at least half the time - i stow it in my backpack attached that way

if you look on CanonPriceWatch.com at the historical prices, there's a down-spike this time last year - that's when i bought mine B)


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2012)

+1 on Crutchfield reward points. I still have over 10K rewards points($500ish cash value) with them. Maybe 50L for x-mas.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 27, 2012)

congrats on the new gear and the great deal! my 5D miii and 24-70 2.8 II are coming in on Friday as well. This must be the longest week of my life, i swear.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> congrats on the new gear and the great deal! my 5D miii and 24-70 2.8 II  are coming in on Friday as well. This must be the longest week of my life, i swear.



Super combo ;D ;D ;D


----------



## infared (Nov 27, 2012)

Great buy on an INCREDIBLE lens!!! Every time I use mine I cannot BELIEVE its a zoom. You will freak at the sharpness.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 27, 2012)

The lens was my gift to myself last year.

HOLY F it just never disappoints.

Good for you buddy, now all i need is one of those 5dm3's.....


----------



## ablearcher (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! What an amazing deal for amazing lens! Congrats!!!


----------



## Northstar (Nov 28, 2012)

the 70-200 2.8ii is the absolute king of the jungle...you are about to receive the best lens canon makes...IMO.

congrats...you'll love it.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 28, 2012)

infared said:


> Great buy on an INCREDIBLE lens!!! Every time I use mine I cannot BELIEVE its a zoom. You will freak at the sharpness.



You might also freak at the bad bokeh in some situations.
Just be aware it's not all razor blades and cream.

see a sample I posted near the bottom of the page in the lens gallery here

www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=819.225

It's got a number of focal lengths, subject distances and aperture settings where bokeh is less than pleasant.


----------



## infared (Nov 28, 2012)

Aglet said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Great buy on an INCREDIBLE lens!!! Every time I use mine I cannot BELIEVE its a zoom. You will freak at the sharpness.
> ...


----------



## bycostello (Nov 28, 2012)

nice buy... as they say here 'well jel'


----------



## fr8oc (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice - I picked up my 1D X from Crutchfield during their double rewards promotion. I used my points on the 17-40 f/4 L for $0. I'm waiting for them to have another double reward promotion so I can pick up a 85mm f/1.2 L and save some $$.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you all.
It should be here this Friday. I had also impulse bought for $299 the Rokinon 14mm lens, that should be here Thurs.

Sadly, I have a LOT of work I need to do at the home office this weekend (some of it will pay for said lenses).....but I will just have to find some time to get out and shoot a little with these lenses.

I think the weather is supposed to warm up and be sunny this weekend, I might at least run out to City Park with these and go shoot some!!!

Very excited...hard to sit still waiting rest of this week!!!


C


----------



## TommyLee (Nov 28, 2012)

that is an amazing buy ...is this hollow?...or is there glass in it?.. just kidding....
the price is so low...

this lens is a real gem.... as everyone knows

it solves so many issues... except weight....
when you are going to be @ f2.8...or above....

that -again - is so way below what I paid... and I accept my price for the performance I get....
well done

enjoy it

TOM


----------

